# random



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

this is a random post, just wondered how old everyone is, as rodents tend to be 'targeted' at children. im nearly 20, my oh thinks ive gone hamster mad .


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

im 18, 19 in febuary


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

im 26:001_tt2:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

20 :blushing:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i'm 25 years old


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

17. 18 in 4 days


----------



## SilentChev (Aug 27, 2009)

17

On a side note, haha your all old


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm 24


----------



## JohnKay (Oct 24, 2009)

13 Nearly 14:blushing:
Lol im young But mature


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

We are all *too old* to have hamsters


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> We are all *too old* to have hamsters


:blushing: neva too old


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Gosh I'm the oldest rodent owner by a long shot......34!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> :blushing: neva too old


Hahaha my boyfrends parents keep saying that we are too old to have hamsters... its annoying lol


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Gosh I'm the oldest rodent owner by a long shot......34!


No you aren't - I am....... 46 :yikes:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Hahaha my boyfrends parents keep saying that we are too old to have hamsters... its annoying lol


Yes I agree with that - you are all too old so should send them all to me and TDM. :001_tt2:


----------



## JohnKay (Oct 24, 2009)

Lol I Feel To Young Here Lol.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Yes I agree with that - you are all too old so should send them all to me and TDM. :001_tt2:


no way you aint getting any of my hammiesssss


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm 21 years old


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks like I'm the oldest hamster keeper...


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Looks like I'm the oldest hamster keeper...


Hahahaha as my great grandma is always saying, "age is only a word"


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

im 25 now will be 26 in feb :blushing: how can you be too old to have hammies !!! takes responsibility to look after a pet no atter how small


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> im 25 now will be 26 in feb :blushing: how can you be too old to have hammies !!! takes responsibility to look after a pet no atter how small


I know its silly! Not everyone can have pets like cats/dogs either so for some people (like me lol) hamsters are ideal


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

I am 19 with the maturity of a 3 year old sometimes =D


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am 34, 35 in 2 weeks


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

BeesBella said:


> I am 19 with the maturity of a 3 year old sometimes =D


Same


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

looking back the hamsters that i have had when i was older got much better care.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Yes I agree with that - you are all too old so should send them all to me and TDM. :001_tt2:


Have to agree with this, I am 38 but the rodents are all obviously for my err children, yes thats right they are my err childrens pets.


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm 34 and my rats are just for me to snuggle and blurt on their bellies!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

jaxx said:


> I'm 34 and my rats are just for me to snuggle and blurt on their bellies!


I perform that service on behalf of my children cos I'm good like that.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

38 here and love rats, getting 2 more next week yayyyyy


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I perform that service on behalf of my children cos I'm good like that.


What an excellent mother, going out of her way to make sure her childrens pets have enough cuddles and squishes and blurts, it must be a hardship.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

jaxx said:


> What an excellent mother, going out of her way to make sure her childrens pets have enough cuddles and squishes and blurts, it must be a hardship.


She also spends hours on ebay, trawling the ads for cages for her childrens pets, what dedication:001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

jaxx said:


> What an excellent mother, going out of her way to make sure her childrens pets have enough cuddles and squishes and blurts, it must be a hardship.





gr33neyes said:


> She also spends hours on ebay, trawling the ads for cages for her childrens pets, what dedication:001_tt2:


Yes ite true I am a saint.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yes ite true I am a saint.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Have to agree with this, I am 38 but the rodents are all obviously for my err children, yes thats right they are my err childrens pets.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm 25 and only got mice to keep the cat occupied - I'm the perfect mum to him :lol:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm 17


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm younger then 35 and My rattys are ALL mine, my oldest doesn't give a crap and my youngest is a cat man 
I don't let visitors kids near my rat room after one little umm bastard went to flick my little Cindy in the face, I tell ya his butts lucky his finger did not connect with her.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

waterlily said:


> I'm younger then 35 and My rattys are ALL mine, my oldest doesn't give a crap and my youngest is a cat man
> I don't let visitors kids near my rat room after one little umm bastard went to flick my little Cindy in the face, I tell ya his butts lucky his finger did not connect with her.


Omg, I would have launched him out of the door, poor little Cindy she had a lucky escape there.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I just tell anyone I don't want near my rats cage that they all bite and If you get too close they will pull you in through the bars.....had no problems lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

gr33neyes said:


> I just tell anyone I don't want near my rats cage that they all bite and If you get too close they will pull you in through the bars.....had no problems lol


Right note to self, teach dopey dumbo rats to look savage


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm 16 

and i want a hammie


----------



## lisa2210 (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG, now I feel ancient! I am 42 and still adore my ratties - they are my all time number one favourite pet. And my mother-in-law (in her 70s) still loves hamsters!


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm 26 

And on my first pet hamster.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lady Sol said:


> I'm 26
> 
> And on my first pet hamster.


I only have one hamster too


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im 23 and have 4 hammies atm. would like more though  

You're never too old to have a hammie


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I only have one hamster too


Hmmmmmmm well yes,


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I only have one hamster too


I _did_ only have one hamster.... until I came on these forums :blushing:


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm 24 and have 1 hamster (yet)

My nan is 86 years old and after I bought Georgie she loved him so much that she has asked me to help her pick one for her.

She has just got permission from her nursing home to have it in her room 

Does she get the title of world's oldest hamster keeper??


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

Im 23  24 in acouple of week though eeek


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Have to agree with this, I am 38 but the rodents are all obviously for my err children, yes thats right they are my err childrens pets.


Well actually that's right because Honey our Syrian which was the first hamster we got in February was for my eight year old's birthday but since we had the puppy she never gets a look in so I've sort of took over all the hamsters now.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> I'm 24 and have 1 hamster (yet)
> 
> My nan is 86 years old and after I bought Georgie she loved him so much that she has asked me to help her pick one for her.
> 
> ...


You definitely need more hamsters - at least another four.

Yes I think your nan just might be the oldest hamster keeper.


----------



## rosie75 (Sep 14, 2009)

I turned 34 yesterday, and though I have kept hamsters on and off since the age of about 8, I must say that I bond so much better with rats.
Each rat I get my 7 year old daughter pinches off me.
I think in general the older generations (50 onwards) just tend to view rats as vermin.
It was so nice yesterday, a lady reserved 2 baby rats for her 3 year old daughter. 
It's great to see young children becoming rat owners.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> I'm 24 and have 1 hamster (yet)
> 
> My nan is 86 years old and after I bought Georgie she loved him so much that she has asked me to help her pick one for her.
> 
> ...


Thats amazing lol


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> You definitely need more hamsters - at least another four.
> 
> Yes I think your nan just might be the oldest hamster keeper.


I completely agree!!

I just need to convince my OH now.

I have permission for a second syrian hamster as I managed to convince her that whilst Syrians don't like living WITH another hamster they feel much more at home having another hamster living nearby, i'm so sneaky lol


----------

